# MY SQUAT JUST GOT BUSTED-HELP?



## Kamil (Jul 31, 2012)

Shit sistren/brethren. It has happened for the second time: our spot got busted by the muthafucken bitchass popo. Thank Allah that for the second time also, we were not present (as all of us hav legal woe hanging over our heads). Luckily we managed to recover our magickal items from a dumpster the next city over by trailing the city ppl who swept it all up into their truck of gloom. We gots a neato skateboard, a conga, a camcorder, a deck of tarot cards, single sleeping bag, and a battered briefcase filled with books, ointment, and incence. this is the totality of our once poppen collectives wealth.

we got friends to hold onto our shit but where we gunna sleep is a work in progress. not knowing what to do, we just pulled an all nighter and power-napped in an unlocked school bus but had to ninja our way out this morning lol. we might be able to rendezvous in a cheap fpr a bit but as of right now i hav no idea where the hell ima stay at yo. SO, can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm in Anaheim. any advice on legit squat spots out there like in LBC or i dunno just sum house here ppl all live together? if not that then we're just looking for more ppl to trade and communicate with for both creative(music,zines, throwing a show) and survival purposes (clothes,food, supplies) Ri now theres 4 of us, we a collective. 2 of us got our ebt cards and sum useful skills if any kindly soul is up for sum good ole fashioned mutual aid.


----------



## ped (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy shit you're in so much luck! Just 30 miles to your east is the cleveland NF. You can stay there as long as you like provided you move every 14 days to a different spot. And even then it's rarely enforced especially the deeper in you go. No one will mess with you there. It has plenty of food and water for free too! You'll love it way more than those shity city squats.


----------



## Kamil (Aug 1, 2012)

PED I LOVE YOU. but where the hell is cleveland NF?


----------



## Kamil (Aug 1, 2012)

OH CLEVELAND NATIONAL FOREST!


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 5, 2012)

wow, i wanna check out that forest.

as for the original query, ask around to see if there are any radical lawyers or lawyers with ties to the punk community. around here there are a couple and they are almost always helping a squat or two with legal issues.


----------



## Kamil (Aug 7, 2012)

thank you!


----------

